# Liberty Movement > Defenders of Liberty > Justin Amash Forum >  Amash Condemns Trump's Red Flag Law

## EBounding



----------


## jmdrake

> So many Trump supporters who consider themselves gun rights supporters will follow their guttural partisan instinct and side with Trump on this and viciously attack Amash for his betrayal. I'll wait and see if any of this website's new anti-libertarian majority joins in.


It's been a rough year hasn't it?

----------


## jmdrake

> The point is, he is not talking "red flag" laws, and saying the people that cause these mass shootings are not in their right minds.   This could be a window of opportunity to point out a lot of these mass shooters were on mind-altering psychrotrophic drugs.


Are you *really* that deluded?  Seriously?  You pick a video where Trump is talking about stronger background checks, ignore the video where he talks about red flag laws, and delude yourself into believing that he's not talking about red flag laws?  Then you expect other to follow along with your delusion?

Here.  Watch this video.  Then put it on repeat and watch it again.  Then watch it again until the truth of it sinks into your brain.




You need to be cured of your TDS (Trump Delusion Syndrome).

----------


## jmdrake

> Oh it's good to see Amash is back in everyone's good graces.


All of a sudden it's become much easier to be a Trump critic.

----------


## donnay

> Are you *really* that deluded?  Seriously?  You pick a video where Trump is talking about stronger background checks, ignore the video where he talks about red flag laws, and delude yourself into believing that he's not talking about red flag laws?  Then you expect other to follow along with your delusion?
> 
> Here.  Watch this video.  Then put it on repeat and watch it again.  Then watch it again until the truth of it sinks into your brain.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You need to be cured of your TDS (Trump Delusion Syndrome).


The video I posted was after the one you posted.  Which tells me he is listening to the patriots and not the policy makers.  You're like the MSM/Liberals distorting things to prove a point.

----------


## donnay

> All of a sudden it's become much easier to be a Trump critic.


Even on the seventh day, God rested.  Sad to see so many people filled with such hatred that you cannot rest.

----------


## jmdrake

> The video I posted was after the one you posted.  Which tells me he is listening to the patriots and not the policy makers.  You're like the MSM/Liberals distorting things to prove a point.


Has he come out and said he's against red flag laws?  If so please post the video.




> Even on the seventh day, God rested.  Sad to see so many people filled with such hatred that you cannot rest.


I'm not on this forum everyday.  And I don't hate Trump.  I love America and the entire constitution including the Bill of Rights.  Background checks themselves are unconstitutional.  Red flag laws are worse.  Why do you interpret legitimate criticism of Trump, even @Swordsmyth is mad about this one, as "hate?"

----------


## jmdrake

> 


At 0:21 in your video.  "We have very strong background checks right now.  But we have missing areas.  And areas that don't complete the whole circle."

Please explain to me what I shouldn't think he's talking about closing the so called "gun show loophole?"  And please explain to me why I am "liberal" to be concerned about that?

----------


## donnay

> At 0:21 in your video.  "We have very strong background checks right now.  But we have missing areas.  And areas that don't complete the whole circle."
> 
> Please explain to me what I shouldn't think he's talking about closing the so called "gun show loophole?"  And please explain to me why I am "liberal" to be concerned about that?


Back away from background checks for a minute and go with them looking at the correlations of mass shooters on mind-altering drugs.  The information is hiding in plain view.  This is why he has mentioned mental health issues, and it was not the gun that pulled the trigger, it was the person behind it.  No amount of background checks are going to be able to pick up a person's intent but, it will know if they are under doctors orders to take certain mind-altering drugs.

----------


## jmdrake

> Back away from background checks for a minute and go with them looking at the correlations of mass shooters on mind-altering drugs.  The information is hiding in plain view.  This is why he has mentioned mental health issues, and it was not the gun that pulled the trigger, it was the person behind it.  No amount of background checks are going to be able to pick up a person's intent but, it will know if they are under doctors orders to take certain mind-altering drugs.


Okay.  So if someone who is under doctors orders to take certain mind-altering drugs goes to a gun show and attempts to buy a gun what do you think should happen at that point and what do you think Trump thinks should happen at that point?

----------


## donnay

> Okay.  So if someone who is under doctors orders to take certain mind-altering drugs goes to a gun show and attempts to buy a gun what do you think should happen at that point and what do you think Trump thinks should happen at that point?


I think this issues needs to be seriously looked at.  Are you denying that most of these shooting sprees were not of people who were on mind-altering drugs?

These facts are in plain view but is mostly poo-pooed by many people--especially those who Big pHARMa pays directly and indirectly.  Psychotropic drugs are the real weapon and this needs to be addressed.  He was inferring that at that particular press conference.

----------


## jmdrake

> I think this issues needs to be seriously looked at.  Are you denying that most of these shooting sprees were not of people who were on mind-altering drugs?
> 
> These facts are in plain view but is mostly poo-pooed by many people--especially those who Big pHARMa pays directly and indirectly.  Psychotropic drugs are the real weapon and this needs to be addressed.  He was inferring that at that particular press conference.


I'm not denying anything.  I have always wondered why those drugs are allowed to be prescribed while marijuana is still illegal at the federal level.  But I asked you a specific question and you have decided to dodge it.  You are acting like the liberal media.  The liberal media claimed in that video you posted that Trump has backed away from gun control and you are pushing the liberal media narrative.  You will not see any liberal media outlet give the analysis that I have given which is Trump has always been a gun grabber and still is a gun grabber.

So back to my specific question.  Would you, or would you not, support expanding background checks to gun shows for the purpose of dealing with people on psychotropic drugs?  Yes or no?

----------


## donnay

> I'm not denying anything.  I have always wondered why those drugs are allowed to be prescribed while marijuana is still illegal at the federal level.  But I asked you a specific question and you have decided to dodge it.  You are acting like the liberal media.  The liberal media claimed in that video you posted that Trump has backed away from gun control and you are pushing the liberal media narrative.  You will not see any liberal media outlet give the analysis that I have given which is Trump has always been a gun grabber and still is a gun grabber.
> 
> So back to my specific question.  Would you, or would you not, support expanding background checks to gun shows for the purpose of dealing with people on psychotropic drugs?  Yes or no?


No I am not for background checks because it is a slippery slope to registering guns.  As Trump said, there are already background checks (past tense), and that did not stop the intent of these shooting sprees.  Most of the people who have done these heinous crimes appeared to be law-abiding citizens until the went nuts and decided to start killing people.  Again, Big pHARMa has tentacles in many places.  However, by Trump bringing this Taboo issue to light, others might not feel so intimidated to talk about it and look into it.  There are already independent groups who have studied it and have the cases to research.

Here is one:  https://ssristories.org/

----------


## jmdrake

> No I am not for background checks because it is a slippery slope to registering guns.  As Trump said, there are already background checks (past tense), and that did not stop the intent of these shooting sprees.  Most of the people who have done these heinous crimes appeared to be law-abiding citizens until the went nuts and decided to start killing people.  Again, Big pHARMa has tentacles in many places.  However, by Trump bringing this Taboo issue to light, others might not feel so intimidated to talk about it and look into it.  There are already independent groups who have studied it and have the cases to research.
> 
> Here is one:  https://ssristories.org/


That's got nothing to do with what Trump actually said.  Again, what he actually said.

_"We have very strong background checks right now. But we have missing areas. And areas that don't complete the whole circle."_

What "missing areas" do you think Trump thinks are in our "very strong background checks?"  

He hasn't proposed banning Zoloft.  (And most people who take Zoloft don't have mental health issues.)

----------


## donnay

Listen to it in it's entirety and stop picking on certain words that try and make your case.

As far as Zoloft banning, your asking me to answer something that needs to be looked into, as the President said.  All psychotropic drugs need to be looked into and evaluated.  People don't just go nuts overnight--something is helping them along.

----------


## enhanced_deficit

2nd amendment could become a bigger issue for 2020 than it was in 2016.

----------

